
WordPress 2.9 launched - jeff18
http://wordpress.org/development/2009/12/wordpress-2-9/
======
dchest
Anyone upgraded? As usual with WordPress upgrades, I wonder, does it break
anything from 2.8?

~~~
ionfish
I've been running on trunk, with nightly updates, since 2.5, and only once had
any issues.

~~~
dchest
Thanks everyone! (I had problems with upgrading from 2.7 to 2.8 due to WP
changing how it handled feeds, and my custom redirection rules in .htaccess
didn't work).

------
pwmanagerdied
I'd give it two weeks until it's hacked. Anybody using Wordpress is asking for
trouble.

~~~
ryanwaggoner
You know, I hear this all the time, but can you elaborate on exactly what
makes Wordpress so inherently insecure?

~~~
stilist
As a guess: track record?

~~~
nir
WP have been around for a while, is hugely popular, and many of its
vulnerabilities have been discovered and dealt with. Its track record makes it
more secure, not less.

